# web.xml javaee tag



## Generic1 (12. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann sich das jemand erklären: 








überall wo <javaee: ... steht, bekomme ich den Fehler.

man findet ja im google auch kaum was zu javaee, keine Ahnung was das für ein Tag ist, wenn ich es weglasse, dann funktioniert meine Anwendung nicht.


wenn ich auf den Fehler mit der Maus fahre, bekomme ich folgende Info


```
cvc-complex-type.2.4.a: Invalid content was found starting with element 'javaee:display-name'. One of '{"http://
 java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":description, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":display-name, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/
 j2ee":icon, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":distributable, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":context-param, "http://
 java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":filter, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":filter-mapping, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/
 j2ee":listener, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":servlet, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":servlet-mapping, "http://
 java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":session-config, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":mime-mapping, "http://java.sun.com/
 xml/ns/j2ee":welcome-file-list, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":error-page, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":jsp-
 config, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":security-constraint, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":login-config, "http://
 java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":security-role, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":env-entry, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/
 j2ee":ejb-ref, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":ejb-local-ref, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":service-ref, "http://
 java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":resource-ref, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":resource-env-ref, "http://java.sun.com/
 xml/ns/j2ee":message-destination-ref, "http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee":message-destination, "http://java.sun.com/
 xml/ns/j2ee":locale-encoding-mapping-list}' is expected.
```

was auch immer das heißen mag.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (12. Jul 2010)

Kann irgendwer sagen, was der Unterschied ist, wenn ich javaee als prefix voranschreibe oder nicht?
lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Jul 2010)

nehm 

[xml]
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
    version="2.4">
....
[/xml]

und gut is


----------

